# whaka training.....



## justanotherparatrooper

My Premium Ads
My Ad Finders
My Ads
My Account










Advanced Search
Login
Home
Place Ad
Purchase Subscription/Credits
Search
Printed Editions
Store
Help
 
This ad has not yet been reviewed by Uncle Henry's. For the safety of all of our visitors, Uncle Henry's recommends that users take every precaution when dealing with unknown parties.
For more information, please visit our Avoiding Fraud page.
Back 








Category: Firearms
For Sale Price:
*Has anyone had the dream to one day become a Bail Enforcement Agent, Well if so i have a opportunity for you in the New England region. The New England Institute of Bail Enforcement was developed to aid those with little or no previous experience in bail fugitive arrests to acquire the basic knowledge and skills necessary to enter this exciting profession and to develop their own business. To learn more http://amki.8m.com/whats_new_9.html or AMK &The New England Institute of Bail Enforcement 449 Hayward St Manchester,NH 03103 (603)836-5351 Fax: (603) 836-5352 let them know you where referred by Uncle Henry's*
*Location: Manchester, NH, 03101*

Email: Contact Seller
Phone: 207-315-5547
All Classifieds By Seller


























Back

© Copyright 2012 Uncle Henry's
AVOIDING FRAUD | TERMS OF USE | CONTACT US


----------



## cc3915

That's some weird shit, bro. Hahaha.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Its a short course on how to
-get the crap kicked out of you
-get yourself in a huge legal jam
-possibly getting killed
-get humiliated on Masscops


----------



## USAF286

SUP BRA


----------



## niteowl1970

I sent them my $ 450.00 for this seminar. You people are nothing but haters and I'll be sure to keep you all informed of all the extra money and respect of the community I garner. The criminals of the Commonwealth have never seen a more intimidating person than myself when I'm in full gear.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

USAF286 said:


> SUP BRA


 Never understood the popularity of this show. White trash to the max, they way they talk to people about people and to themselves on camera? The usual "perp" is some bullshit bail warrant who they want you to believe is Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## cc3915

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Never understood the popularity of this show. White trash to the max, they way they talk to people about people and to themselves on camera? The usual "perp" is some bullshit bail warrant who they want you to believe is Hannibal Lecter.


Lots of whackersinacloset out there. I watched it once and only about half of it. One of the worst shows of all time.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

My gf liked the bozo till I explained he is a convicted killer and the reason they dont have firearms is because they are prohhibted from having any


----------



## Guest

ULTIMATE WHACKER TRAINING:

http://www.constable.com/training.html








The Constables' Office runs an intensive two day (and now a three day program as well), *Constables Academy* for those candidates interested in becoming Sheriffs, Constables or Officers. 
We also offer 3 1/2 day programs of *Defensive Tactics* primarily for the Law Enforcement Community. We are currently certified instructors by both P.P.C.T. as well as Smith and Wesson's National Firearms Training Center.
The Constable program runs from 10:00 AM through 8:00 PM most Saturdays. The Defensive Tactics Program runs Saturday, Sunday, (hotel recommendations are available) Saturday the following week with testing the following Sunday Morning. *The Constable Program consists of extensive classroom lectures, covering such topics as:*








Governing Laws







Powers and Duties








Rules of Court







Obtaining Appointment








Rules of Process Service







Physical Arrests








Officer Survival







Evictions and Ejectments








Obtaining Clients (both Private Sector and Governmental)







Seizures/Levies of Real and Personal Property








Interview and Interrogation skills







Property Exempt from Replevin








Who, What, When, Where and How of Constable/Sheriff work







Interaction with Public Officials and Court Personnel








Writs of; Capias, Habeas Corpus, Ne Exeat, Mittimus' and other various Civil and Criminal writs and warrants


----------



## USAF286

Right Wing Liberal said:


> ULTIMATE WHACKER TRAINING:
> 
> http://www.constable.com/training.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Constables' Office runs an intensive two day (and now a three day program as well), *Constables Academy* for those candidates interested in becoming Sheriffs, Constables or Officers.
> We also offer 3 1/2 day programs of *Defensive Tactics* primarily for the Law Enforcement Community. We are currently certified instructors by both P.P.C.T. as well as Smith and Wesson's National Firearms Training Center.
> The Constable program runs from 10:00 AM through 8:00 PM most Saturdays. The Defensive Tactics Program runs Saturday, Sunday, (hotel recommendations are available) Saturday the following week with testing the following Sunday Morning. *The Constable Program consists of extensive classroom lectures, covering such topics as:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governing Laws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powers and Duties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules of Court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obtaining Appointment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules of Process Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Physical Arrests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officer Survival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evictions and Ejectments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obtaining Clients (both Private Sector and Governmental)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seizures/Levies of Real and Personal Property
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interview and Interrogation skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Property Exempt from Replevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who, What, When, Where and How of Constable/Sheriff work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interaction with Public Officials and Court Personnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Writs of; Capias, Habeas Corpus, Ne Exeat, Mittimus' and other various Civil and Criminal writs and warrants


I started to read through the site out of curiousity and I'm still not sure what they do besides knock on the doors of fathers not paying child support? Do they serve a purpose other then child support and divorce court related things?


----------



## Guest

USAF286 said:


> I started to read through the site out of curiousity and I'm still not sure what they do besides knock on the doors of fathers not paying child support? Do they serve a purpose other then child support and divorce court related things?


Well, just ask any constable about what they do and they will cite all kinds of case law, but still not tell you what they actually "do"

I have a constable tell me once that he has the legally authority to enforce chapter 90 and that he has pulled people over before for MV infractions..........

Massachusetts Constables can also enforce motor vehicle law, M.G.L. c. 90, s. 1, definitions Police Officer or officer, "any constable or other officer authorized to make arrest or serve process, provided he is in uniform or displays his badge of office".


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> I daresay - our friend in Ayer might have edited Wiki's definition...
> 
> Oh BTW - I fixed your definition for ya !


HAHAHA! What ever happened to his myspace page? I can't find it anymore.


----------



## HistoryHound

USAF286 said:


> SUP BRA





BLUE BLOOD said:


> Never understood the popularity of this show. White trash to the max, they way they talk to people about people and to themselves on camera? The usual "perp" is some bullshit bail warrant who they want you to believe is Hannibal Lecter.


I just can't get over how ridiculous they look. The first time we saw the show, I was flipping through channels and had to call my husband in to see it. Probably the only time in my life I will ever yell to him "get in here, you have to see the breasts on this woman." Between the mullet, the unbuttoned shirt, her breasts and fake nails, I don't know how anyone takes them seriously. Although, I do confess to having watched the show a few times when there was nothing else on. It's almost comical.


----------



## Edmizer1

"The constable's office" guy listed above is actually about as legit as it gets for a constable. I have used him a couple of times for evictions on some rental property I own. He is very professional and knows what he is doing. He saved me a ton on legal fees by being able to handle a couple of problems before I had to take people to court. He focuses on the business end of being a constable. He explained to me the fees that he is able to charge for certain services. I was amazed at the amount of money the guy was making. Being a real constable is all about running a business. The legit guys have no time for being whackers.


----------



## FordMustang

Here's a good one....Bounty Hunter Academy.

http://uconn.uloop.com/jobs/view.php/6481263?utm_source=Indeed&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Indeed

"To enter this amazing industry you are required by law to have training much like going to the Police Academy to be a police Officer but much less time for much more profit and adventure, challenge and reward!"

"Full time earners can make up to $100-$250,000 per year or more!"

Haha read that ad, doesn't get more whacker than that. I feel bad for people who blow their money on this.


----------



## Killjoy

With a whopping total of 24 hours (2 whole days!) of training the BHTA covers all these subjects:

Here is just a taste of what you will learn on just Saturday:

Principals of Unarmed Combat

Combat Mind-set Fighting Stances, Balances & Movement

Effective Striking & Striking Areas

Blocks & Counter Punching

Grip Breaking & Joint Locks

Throwing & Grappling Techniques

Chokes & Strangles

Kick Combinations & Counter Techniques

· Knife Attack & Defense Gun Take-aways

· Weapon retention

· Advanced Handcuffing & Restraints

· Tactical Takedown procedures

· Room combat/Tactics

· Improvised weapons

· Frisk/Pat downs

· Weapon(s) disarmaments - knife/gun

· Handgun control

· Door/Window Breaching

· Room Clearance

· Operational Planning

· Working in Teams

· Distraction, Use of Confusion

· Crowd Clearance

· Dominance

· Danger Areas

· Bystanders

· Emergency Situations

· Crowd Control

· Prisoner Handling/Control

· Tactical Withdrawal

· Low Light Penetration & Clearance

· Non-Lethal Weaponry

· Extractions

· Tactical Take-Downs

· Detention

· Transport - Air/Land-Sea

· Booking Procedures - Local/State/Federal

· Post Operational Debrief

· Live Video Arrests

_*Scott Bernstein will teach his proprietary 30 second room entry drill and take-down that our own military and SWAT team are in awe of and his 15 second body takedown/handcuff drill that is unparalleled in this or any other industry. These demonstrations are worth the registration in of itself!!!*_

These guys must be like these hard chargers!


----------



## Dan Stark

> · Tactical Withdrawal
> 
> · Low Light Penetration


I suspect some people on this site are already certified in these things.


----------



## Kilvinsky

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Never understood the popularity of this show. White trash to the max, they way they talk to people about people and to themselves on camera? The usual "perp" is some bullshit bail warrant who they want you to believe is Hannibal Lecter.


South Park did a FANTASTIC parody of this crap. I watched one episode of Doug The Bounty Guy and that was more than enough, but it allowed me appreciate the South Park episode all the more.


----------



## Irishpride

Kilvinsky said:


> South Park did a FANTASTIC parody of this crap. I watched one episode of Doug The Bounty Guy and that was more than enough, but it allowed me appreciate the South Park episode all the more.











Classic episode!


----------



## HistoryHound

I don't have time to watch the whole thing right now, but this looks like the episode you guys are talking about.

http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s10e10-miss-teacher-bangs-a-boy


----------



## niteowl1970

I love when Dog calls the police to "back him up" on a possession warrant and when they arrive he acts like there's some kind of critical incident In progress.


----------

